# proper time to get testosterone tested



## jeebise23 (May 15, 2016)

hey guys was just wondering when getting labs done for total and free testosterone should i fast also how long after my last injection and is it better to get it done in the morning? thanks john


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2016)

6 weeks after an adjustment to the dose.  Get them done day before the next dose is due.  Time of day shouldn't matter really.  Fasting isn't necessary unless cholesterol is on the test.


----------



## Sledge (May 30, 2016)

What if doses are pinned two times a week? Still get it tested the day before the next pin is due?


----------

